# One undescended testicle



## rocky69 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey guys, so Rocky is a little over 2 months and I took him to the vet about a week ago. She said that he has one undescended testicle and if it stays like that, I will have to get him neutered otherwise he can get cancer. Did anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I don't think much of your vet

First off, it's entirely possible that he other testicle might drop. My puppy's testicles didn't both come down and stay down until he was 14 weeks old. Others have dropped even later than that.

Second, if the testicle does not come down, yes it will need to be removed eventually because it has a higher risk of cancer due to being kept at a high temperature inside the body. However it's not an emergency. Plenty of people who have dogs with a retained testicle don't have them neutered until a year or two old.

Third, if the testicle does not come down, he SHOULD NOT EVER be bred, since it is partly genetic. However, if you can remain committed to making sure he never reproduces, it is entirely acceptable to only remove the retained testicle and leave the other one where it is in his scrotum, so he's not "completely" neutered. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I second what Emoore said. Both of my pup's testicles are retained  so he will def have to be neutered, but my vet said not to worry. He would be fine for up to a couple years.  I'm for sure waiting until after his first birthday, but hopefully until at least a year and a half.


----------



## &RIGGS (Nov 30, 2011)

My pup had one undescended testicle when I got him at 8 weeks. By 12 weeks it was down and has been ever since. I'm no expert, but I think the odds of it coming down are still pretty good so I wouldn't get too worried yet.


----------



## KaiserGSDLove (Oct 21, 2010)

rocky69 said:


> Hey guys, so Rocky is a little over 2 months and I took him to the vet about a week ago. She said that he has one undescended testicle and if it stays like that, I will have to get him neutered otherwise he can get cancer. Did anyone else have this problem?



Yes, Kaiser had the same problem. Unfortunately his never descended and had a cryptorchid neuter at about 6 months. He is now a year and 8 months. He is a big healthy boy who has no problems since.. except recent discovery of allergies. Either way your baby will be fine


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Retained testicles seem to be fairly common. Although they really_ should _be down by 8 weeks, it is not unheard of them coming down much later. The latest I knew was a year old dog with two descended testicles, one came down at a year but the other did not. That is very uncommon though. Usually if they aren't down between 12-16 weeks, they aren't coming down. Retained testicle are at risk of becoming cancerous but in older dogs, so I'd still wait until he is an adult to neuter.


----------



## rocky69 (Feb 8, 2012)

Alright, this helped a lot. Thanks guys!


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Benny also had one retained testicle and at age 2 /1/2 i had the retained one removed to reduce the risk of testicular cancer but left the other intact so he would have the benefits of being intact. He will not be bred .


----------



## Minoli (Jul 19, 2011)

Leo is just over 8 months old and has one undescended testicle. Chances are it won't drop. I'm waiting until he's around 1.5-2 years old to get him neutered.


----------



## Jeanette Scheiern (Jul 19, 2020)

rocky69 said:


> Hey guys, so Rocky is a little over 2 months and I took him to the vet about a week ago. She said that he has one undescended testicle and if it stays like that, I will have to get him neutered otherwise he can get cancer. Did anyone else have this problem?


Hi,
We had a litter of 12 GS, two had the issue of the testicals not dropping. Recommend doing surgery at a year old we took the puppy and that we kept and we asked them to search for the testicle and please remove it so he doesn’t get cancer our vet did the surgery he claimed that the Tesco was right there ready to drop when he was six years old to the day, He start farming I don’t know where couldn’t keep water down we took him into the emergency vet hospital they didn’t ultrasound and found out that Tesco wasn’t removed and the cost cancer so yes if you do not remove a testicle it will develop cancer and it will spread like wild fire we had no other choice but to put our six year old male down devastated to this day and his mom at 12 years is still living so horrific I don’t want that to happen to you!he start farming I don’t know where we can keep water down we took him into the emergency vet hospital they didn’t ultrasound and found out that Tesco wasn’t removed and that caused cancer so yes if you do not remove a testicle it will develop cancer and it will spread like wild fire we had no other choice but to put our six-year-old male down devastated to this day and his mom at 12 years is still living so horrific I don’t want that to happen to you 💔😭🐾


----------



## Jeanette Scheiern (Jul 19, 2020)

Jeanette Scheiern said:


> Hi,
> We had a litter of 12 GS, two had the issue of the testicals not dropping. Recommend doing surgery at a year old we took the puppy and that we kept and we asked them to search for the testicle and please remove it so he doesn’t get cancer our vet did the surgery he claimed that the Tesco was right there ready to drop when he was six years old to the day, He start farming I don’t know where couldn’t keep water down we took him into the emergency vet hospital they didn’t ultrasound and found out that Tesco wasn’t removed and the cost cancer so yes if you do not remove a testicle it will develop cancer and it will spread like wild fire we had no other choice but to put our six year old male down devastated to this day and his mom at 12 years is still living so horrific I don’t want that to happen to you!he start farming I don’t know where we can keep water down we took him into the emergency vet hospital they didn’t ultrasound and found out that Tesco wasn’t removed and that caused cancer so yes if you do not remove a testicle it will develop cancer and it will spread like wild fire we had no other choice but to put our six-year-old male down devastated to this day and his mom at 12 years is still living so horrific I don’t want that to happen to you 💔😭🐾


Typo sorry Vomiting not Farming testical not Tesco


----------

